# Amazon Instant Video problem



## yellowdingodog (Oct 2, 2013)

I recently got a Roamio Plus. It's my first TiVo.

I never really wanted to write a novel, but here goes:

I wanted to watch something on Amazon Instant Video.

First, I followed the on-screen prompts, and got to the end, and got a message about not being able to update tokens.

Next, I googled and discovered that apparently you have to link the accounts first from their website.

Third, I went to Amazon's website and attempted to link to my TiVo account. In trying to do so, it asks you which TiVo you have. Roamio is NOT on their list. I selected something, entered my credentials, and got a message "Sorry we cannot link your accounts" and to contact customer support. I wasn't clear WHICH customer support.

Fourth, I contacted TiVo support, who insisted that nobody else has had a problem with this. Then, said, well, yes, some people had to call the Amazon support number. But if you just call Amazon support they will fix it and link your account no problem.

Fifth, I called Amazon support. The lady tried to link the accounts, until I told her I had a Roamio then she insisted that it is not a supported device so there was nothing they could do. They have a supported device list which does not include Roamio. After about 40 minutes of arguing, she finally said she would put in a support ticket, and asked me a bunch of irrelevant questions, like was I on WiFi or wired, and what limits do I have on my bandwidth. I am not 100% sure she understood the issue. I asked when I should expect to hear a response from the support ticket, and she said I wouldn't, unless they figured out how to solve the problem. But they probably wouldn't, because it is not a supported device. But if she did hear anything she would let me know about it.

Sixth, I contacted Tivo, and told them about my troubles. The person I chatted with said that it says right on the Tivo site that it is supported. I pointed out that Amazon says its not. I won't bore you with the details, except he was insistent that there is not a single person at TiVo who could help me in any way. Then he disconnected the chat session.

Seventh, I called Amazon back in the hopes of talking to a different person. Unfortunately, unlike TiVo, they track their support calls so they know that I had recently called. And the person I talked to said since they created a support ticket they would not talk to me again or attempt to resolve it in any way until the ticket was closed. I asked her when that would be and she said 1-2 days. I told her the other person said she likely wouldn't call me back, and this person insisted that she would make sure one of them called me back. She at least made an attempt to be nice.

So, I guess I am wondering if anyone else has linked a Roamio to Amazon Instant, what steps you went through, and whether you encountered anything like this? Or any advice, or contact info for anyone who could help me?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, I've been using my Roamio Pro with Amazon downloads and it's working fine. If you need to choose a model at Amazon site just choose "TiVo Premiere" as the model type (that's the previous generation series 4 TiVo).

I normally start an Amazon transfer to my device from amazon.com and I don't remember having to do anything to get my Roamio Pro in the device list, but I already had 2 other TiVos there before so maybe that's why.


----------



## yellowdingodog (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks, I tried as Premiere but got an error. Sounds like that's not the problem.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Amazon is working fine with my Roamio Pro but I already had my account setup with Amazon and linked to my TiVo account. So to add my Roamio Pro to the list I only needed it to refresh my TiVo list on the Amazon page.


----------



## Alan_r (Sep 13, 2013)

Hmm, I actually havent used my Roamio for Amazon yet so didnt even try to update my account until looking at this thread.

When I go to Amazon and choose to refresh my devices nothing happens.
I list all my devices and see my TiVo HD and PS3 there, but refreshing doesnt do anything, nor does selecting a new device to add.

...but I also cant unlink a device either, so something is up

Ill try from another computer tonight and see if I have better luck


----------



## JGC650I (Sep 1, 2013)

I had linked my Roamio Pro to my Amazon account when I originally set it up and it worked fine. Hadn't downloaded anything from Amazon for a couple weeks and when I tried a couple days ago I found it was no longer linked. When I tried to set it up again, I now get the same "unable to update account tokens" error message. I put a ticket into Tivo Support on this and all I got back was an intelligence insulting request that I verify my network/Internet connectivity and reboot my router (seriously?!?!?!).

Anyone else find a solution to this error yet?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, I'm able to duplicate the issue now as well. I had cleared out my account of devices and trying to add my Roamio Pro right at the end after entering a pin I get "unable to update account tokens" error as well.


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

moyekj said:


> Yes, I'm able to duplicate the issue now as well. I had cleared out my account of devices and trying to add my Roamio Pro right at the end after entering a pin I get "unable to update account tokens" error as well.


Same error for me.

I can't get my Amazon Instant Video working with my Roamio. And I can't disconnect my (now sold) older Tivo HD boxes disconnect from my Amazon account.

I spent an hour running in circles on the Amazon site. The links on Amazon go to a generic Tivo page that links back to the same Amazon page. I can't find any way to actually turn on or off this service anywhere.

They don't have Roamio listed. My wife called Amazon CS and they didn't know anything.


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'll be following this thread closely. New TiVo (Pro) owner and was looking forward to trying out Amazon Video. I've already have to call Comcast (ugh) to figure out why Xfinity VOD isn't working, but that is for another thread.


----------



## JGC650I (Sep 1, 2013)

Got another reply from Tivo Support. They're now saying it's a known issue in Amazon's court. Support response states, "Upon reviewing the case, I do show the error you are receiving has been claimed by Amazon (upon confirmation with Amazon) and is being troubleshot with them. We do apologize for any inconvenience."


----------



## Steverman (Oct 5, 2013)

We just connected our third TiVo- a Roamio, and we've enjoyed Amazon Instant on one of our Series 2s for _years_. Once again, we're having issues with Xfinity PPV, but we also can't get Amazon on it either:down:. Right now, I'm trying to unlink our TiVo account from Amazon, but even that doesn't seem to be working, so we're kinda screwed with our new device, but at least we have four working tuners instead of the one that Xfinity stuck us with.


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm also unable to configure Amazon Instant Video on my Roamio. Slogging through the Tivo interface in an attempt to register only ends with an "invalid request" error message.

Trying to register via Amazon at http://www.amazon.com/instantvideo/tivo just goes in circles, always ending up back at the initial registration page.

Edit: The Tivo process now terminates with "unable to update account tokens" instead of "invalid request." The end result is the same, however--failure to register with the Instant Video service.


----------



## yellowdingodog (Oct 2, 2013)

Amazon did get back to me and ask for my software version, so it appears they are looking into it...


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

yellowdingodog said:


> Amazon did get back to me and ask for my software version, so it appears they are looking into it...


This is encouraging. Please post back if you hear anything else.


----------



## JGC650I (Sep 1, 2013)

Looks like Amazon got this fixed today. I was able to go in this afternoon and deregister my old deleted devices on the Amazon site without getting caught in the previously experienced loop. Was also able to successfully relink my Roamio Pro to my Amazon account and download content. FYI and hope it's solved for everyone.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm still getting the "unregister" loop on amazon.com trying to unregister a device so it doesn't seem resolved for my account. I'll have to try registering my Roamio Pro, but I expect that will fail as well.

EDIT: Just was able to register my Roamio Pro (via Slingbox), so at least that is working. YMMV.


----------



## Alan_r (Sep 13, 2013)

Sweet!
Finally works for me now as well.

I just clicked the refresh device link on Amazon and it added my Roamio.
(I did have to click it twice though)


----------



## yellowdingodog (Oct 2, 2013)

Great, the website is now saying my Roamio is linked. In a couple hours, I can test it out.


----------



## GBTheater (May 4, 2009)

How long before we can stream Amazon Prime videos to our Tivo's though?
This still doesn't work, right?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

GBTheater said:


> How long before we can stream Amazon Prime videos to our Tivo's though?
> This still doesn't work, right?


correct


----------



## tigerspy (Jan 29, 2004)

I just inquired yesterday about streaming Prime Instant videos to my Roamio, and got this response this morning. Expected, but wanted to chime in on my interest. 

"I understand from your email that you wish to stream prime Instant Videos on your TiVo. 

You can purchase and download, but not stream, Amazon Instant Video titles to your TiVo. Because streaming is not supported at this time, you can't stream Prime Instant Video titles on your TiVo. 

At this time, I'm unable to provide you the exact reason for not having the above option but please note that, features which are unavailable now may become available in the future. We really appreciate your patience and understanding in this regard. 

I've forwarded your comments expressing your desire to be able stream Prime Instant Videos on your TiVo to our Amazon Instant Video Development Team to take it into consideration as we make future improvements. 

Customer feedback like yours is very important in helping us continue to improve the experience of using our digital video service. 

I hope you understand our limitations. We value your business and hope that you will give us a chance to serve you again in the future. 

Thanks for your interest in Amazon instant Videos. We look forward to seeing you again soon."


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

Can someone provide the link at Amazon where you link your TiVo?
Thanks


----------



## tigerspy (Jan 29, 2004)

skid71 said:


> Can someone provide the link at Amazon where you link your TiVo?
> Thanks


Try this link: 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000778131


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

tigerspy said:


> Try this link:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000778131


Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## kherr (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm glad that I threw in the towel and got a pair of Rokus instead of using the money to upgrade my Premieres to Romeo. It also has the benefit for additional services available NOW, not a promise and hopefully get it working in 9 months. The faster speed of the Romeo would have been nice, but I get extra functionality.


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

Good news! and thanks for the link. I was able to unlock my account, and previous tivos, and link up my new Roamio.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

kherr said:


> I'm glad that I threw in the towel and got a pair of Rokus instead of using the money to upgrade my Premieres to Romeo. It also has the benefit for additional services available NOW, not a promise and hopefully get it working in 9 months. The faster speed of the Romeo would have been nice, but I get extra functionality.


The Roamio is still very good for Netflix streaming. I used to use my Rokus alot for Netflix streaming. But now I mainly use my Roamio Pro and TiVo Minis for Netflix. My Amazon content is usually purchased since it is mainly TV shows so I still view that from my Roamio but where my Minis are located I need to use my Rokus to view that content. So it will be nice when they actually offer Amazon streaming. I just hope that when they do offer Amazon streaming on the TiVos that they still have a download option for the TiVos with a hard drive.


----------



## gsusser (Jul 10, 2011)

I have a Roamio Plus. I didn't notice that Amazon was missing from MY SHOWS until yesterday. I wanted to download a particular show. So, I used TiVo's search and came up with a hit on Amazon and got to the Amazon site that way. I was able to register at Amazon with my prime account and download the show. 

I called TiVo to ask why Amazon wasn't listed in MY SHOWS. (The downloaded show was listed.) It is checked off in MY VIDEO PROVIDERS. The tech wasn't familiar with an Amazon problem and referred to notes. She claimed that it was a known problem and they are working on it to fix it.

I decided to check here to see what I could find and was surprised to see this and other threads. So, who do I deal with, TiVo or Amazon, to fix this?


----------



## nmccainjr (May 23, 2008)

Where do I find the refresh my TiVo list on Amazon? I click on the update your tvio list on amazon page and it takes me to Tivo account page, don't see nothing there


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

nmccainjr said:


> Where do I find the refresh my TiVo list on Amazon? I click on the update your tvio list on amazon page and it takes me to Tivo account page, don't see nothing there


I did a google search of "refresh my TiVo list on Amazon". And it was the first result.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?docId=1000778131

I see the refresh option directly below my list of TiVos


----------



## Joantars (Apr 6, 2017)

As of Tuesday December 19, Tivo and amazon prime are no longer connected. Contract disputes? Who knows. Amazon told me the problem is with Tivo. So glad I also have a ROKU.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Joantars said:


> As of Tuesday December 19, Tivo and amazon prime are no longer connected. Contract disputes? Who knows. Amazon told me the problem is with Tivo. So glad I also have a ROKU.


I used it today without any problems. How can you tell it's not working?


----------



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

Joantars said:


> As of Tuesday December 19, Tivo and amazon prime are no longer connected. Contract disputes? Who knows. Amazon told me the problem is with Tivo. So glad I also have a ROKU.


I'm having problems too.. anyone have a press release about this?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

just tried again and it know works


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

I think hes confused Tivo with Google, and that spat already has been rectified


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Joantars said:


> As of Tuesday December 19, Tivo and amazon prime are no longer connected. Contract disputes? Who knows. Amazon told me the problem is with Tivo. So glad I also have a ROKU.


source of this info?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

foghorn2 said:


> I think hes confused Tivo with Google, and that spat already has been rectified


this is the only thing I found https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/TiVo-App-for-Amazon-Fire-TV-Use


----------

